# Willing to build my own desktop PC? Where is the one stop shop location?



## zerma62 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dear All,

I am willing to build my own PC as ready made one can never fit the bill or are too expensive.
I am not a gamer but an average guy who like quick machine for work, video, skype, multimedia, small game, downloading...I need also large storage.
I don't need a 1000aed graphic card...so it can be challenging to find the perfect match.

*First of all, I am aware of location like Al ain plaza...
is it really good places? 
Are the prices cheap or it would be better to have some stuff sent from USA or France? 
Does it have lot of quality choices for processor, motherboard, RAM, case?
Is there some particular shop I should look at?*





For your information below is what I am intending to build *feel free to comment and advise*: 

I am looking to make a sub 3000dhs PC all included, I have been able to make a very good unit on newegg website as follow:
-Motherboard Asrock Z75 pro3 (85$)
-Processor Intel i3-2105 (I want the 2105 and not the 2100 as I need a good integrated graphic card cause I won't buy a dedicated card. (135$)
-SSD for OS: Samsung 830 128gb (120$) 
-Hardisk : Hitachi 7k3000 2TB Sata3 7200rpm (135$)
-G.skill ripjaw ddr3 1600 8gb (2*4gb) (46$)...
-A good and easy to use ATX mid-tower with usb 3 in the front and if possible a sata3 bay on the top (about 70$)
-A good power supply unit 80+ certified minimum 450w (60$)

So I am reaching 650$ = 2300dhs.

Then I will buy the traditional :
-Screen minimum 22 inches
-Keyboard and mice
-Optical drive
-Webcam 
-wifi wireless adapter...
All those non critical accesories should cost about 800dhs


----------



## Cearense (Aug 19, 2011)

Computer Plaza (Al Ain Ctr) is indeed a good one-stop place for buying all of this, and most places there will also assemble the PC for you. 

But unless you need something very specific (and it looks like you don't), you're likely better off buying a retail PC. You can buy a quite similar configuration at Sharaf DG for about the same price, with OS and manufacturer's guarantee.


----------

